# Trigon one?



## Sion (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm thinking of doing my very first mod, which is extremely bizzare. I want to make a four sided square one to create a bizzare shape mod. Any tips?


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 11, 2017)

Sounds cool, you should probably figure out the geometry of the puzzle first.


----------

